# Alpine KWE-610A Optical Cable for Alpine IVA W505



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

Alpine KWE-610A Optical Cable for Alpine IVA W505 - eBay (item 180518633830 end time Jun-16-10 20:59:42 PDT)


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

disturbedklownz said:


> Alpine KWE-610A Optical Cable for Alpine IVA W505 - eBay (item 180518633830 end time Jun-16-10 20:59:42 PDT)


$10 to ship something that will fit in a $5 flat rate box?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

The $10 shipping shouldnt be the deal breaker here  LOL


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> The $10 shipping shouldnt be the deal breaker here  LOL


It depends on what the final price ends up. But for an item that is so small, I get irked at inflated shipping charges.


----------

